# Safe Antibiotic for Nursing Doe and Newborn with a Cloudy Eye



## saradara12 (Dec 25, 2012)

1. My Alpine doe had triplets on Saturday (2 days ago), and because the first one was breech, I had to "go in" and help her. It all happened so fast (I thought I saw hooves and then realized it was a tail), that I did not wear gloves. I have been thinking about that, and I think I should have given her an antibiotic afterward. She is acting fine....eating, drinking, taking care of her kids....and I checked her temp today and it was 102. I just wonder if I should give something as a precaution. What is safe to give while she is nursing?
2. One of the kids has a cloudy eye. It looks like a cataract. I am using opthalmic antibiotic ointment......but I dont know what it is or why. I did pull back on the lids to make sure the lashes werent rubbing. I think she can see out of that side, but the cloudiness is strange. It is not draining or red. Any idea what that is or what else I should do?
Thanks in advance for any help ou can offer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If your female is doing fine, you could probably skip the antibiotics. If you feel better about giving her something, Penicillin is best for uterine infections.

How many times per day are you putting the eye antibiotic in the little doeling eye?


----------



## saradara12 (Dec 25, 2012)

I am putting the eye ointment in about 3 times per day....the other eye is clear, and neither of her brothers have this issue. There isn't any drainage from the eye, and it doesnt look like it is getting any worse. 

Thanks for the antibiotic info!


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

Most likely the kid's eye is cloudy because it got bumped or scratched (probably by another kid) in the birthing process. The cloudiness shows that there was an injury, but it should heal just fine by itself. 

If the mom has been fine for two days without a temperature, she will probably continue to be fine. You could take the mom's and the kid's temperature to monitor them for a few days as a precaution.

A high temperature suggests an infection - -normal temperature suggests no infection present.

The ointment is meant to clear up a bacterial eye infection. The kid does not have an eye infection - -just an injury. Most likely neither mom nor kid needs any medication at this point. Give everybody a tiny bit of yogurt or some probiotics and don't worry too much. Or call your vet for suggestions on the kid's eye. It is just not good to use antibiotics unnecessarily. 

Let us know how things go, OK?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree I would not treat mom if she is fine. Just watch her carefully. In the 12 years of kidding and helping pull kids I have never give a antibiotic shot but I have always either wear gloves, or I have a bucket of warm water with soap and Betadine, 

As for the baby. The cloudy eye doe not necessary mean it is a injury. I have had this happen several years, a lot of times it is just a irritation of the fluid while they are in still in mom. What I have done every year is soar regular tea bags in water, and hold the tea bags to the eyes, Do both eyes even if one is fine. Hold those tea bags on each eye for about 10-15 minutes three times a day, for about 5 days. I do put like Neos****e in the eyes afterwards. This has been all I have ever had to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies 

I agree, no antibiotics are needed in this case for momma.

If you pulled out the eye lashes out of the eye, that may of caused it, if it flips back into the eye, it is an inverted issue. And will need fixing.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When there is any eye issues I continue treating a few days past looking good.


----------



## saradara12 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your feedback! Momma is doing well....temp today was 102.4. The baby's eye is about the same, but not worse....will continue monitor.
Sara


----------

